# S’mores Lasagna



## kleenex (Jun 18, 2015)

S'mores Lasagna - Beyond Frosting


I mean why not


----------



## creative (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, would make more sense to call it Chocolate Trifle!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 19, 2015)

creative said:


> Well, would make more sense to call it Chocolate Trifle!



Only if you live in England. 

Smores Lasagna makes more sense here. 

Looks delicious Kleenex!


----------

